
Atomic Pi: A Raspberry-Pi Alternative with an Intel Processor for US$34 - oblib
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Atomic-Pi-A-Raspberry-Pi-alternative-with-an-Intel-processor-that-costs-less-than-US-35.419686.0.html
======
oblib
I kinda want one of these...

